# Wood Magazine $3.99 yr



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have dealt with these folks before with no problems. It may take a few weeks till you get it but you will get the mag. Its an OK rag for $4 but it only comes bi-monthly but hey for $3.99 its a good deal IMO, if they ask for a code type in Wood. Heres the link, Tanga - Product of the Day - Wood Magazine Subscription


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just took advantage of this deal a couple hours ago. Go for the 4 year subscription, then during checkout they ask for the code. not up front..so be patient...once you enter "wood",,,the price adjusts accordingly. I took 4 yrs for 16 bucks.. ya can't beat it...

this is a "limited time" promotion, probably something like 8 hours left as of this writing..


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup its a pretty good deal for the money and I would think it might even ship internationally, tho I do not know that for sure


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope it's only available in the US.


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

*I went for it*

I hope they are legit and they let you pay with PAYPAL for a little bit more protection 

yea got 4 years for 19.96 or something when you typed in WOOD for the code

cannot beat that deal if they extend my sub 4 years


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Their legit, I already have the subscription thru them and just added another 2 yrs to my old subscription vs a renewal charge of $20 thru the magazine itself


----------

